# Spade- L seasoning



## poacherjoe (Nov 8, 2019)

This is made in Selma California . Rub it on your Brisket or Tri Tip. I put it on thick and place it in a ziplock with a tad bit of water or whatever moisture you want. Place in the fridge and flip the bag over for a couple day's. I cook on a Weber Kettle and place a rectangular pan in the middle and the coals to the sides for indirect cook. Add your wood chips or chunks and place the slab over the pan and it usually takes 45 minutes for a 3 to 4 lb Tri tip to get to medium rare. This seasoning has MSG and I survived !! Really good stuff. PJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for the review.  Lots and lots of dry rubs, wet rubs, and marinades out there.

I'll post the link out of courtesy and I am not a shill.
http://www.spadelranch.com/


----------

